# Finally got my 10 pounder



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

This is our 5th winter staying in lake placid Florida. The lake we stay on has lots of 1 to 2 lb fish and some 3 to 5s . The largest I had caught up till this morning was a 7lb 14oz last year. This morning it finally all came together, I have been getting a lot of fish swimming a swimbait over emerging grass in 8 foot of water, and at around 11 this morning with a 4 inch strike king rage swimmer in Auy color this girl ate it. 10 pounds 4 ounces. Makes it all worth while.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

What a pig. Congrats!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome fish!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks kinda small.....
Just kidding, Gratz on the 10! Beautiful pic, it looks like it would easily go 20!


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Congrats Tim!
You need longer arms for that one!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Sweet! Congratulations on an outstanding fish, that thing is a tank!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Fish of a lifetime! Congrats!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Sincere congrats. Are you going to have a replica made?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats. Fish of a lifetime right there!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I am thinking of having a replica done.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

What a great trophy! Congrats! Make sure you get a lot of pics before you fillet her so you can get that replica!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats just doesn't seem like enough for such a great catch. but as i am otherwise speechless it'll just have to do. CONGRATS!!! have loved reading all your posts. just love when a plan comes together and everything goes right.
sherman


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Congratulations TT....Catch her on your "home" lake? Hoping I have similar results when Im down there.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful fish Tim!
Congrats to ya!


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Congratulations again Tim that’s a Hog !


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Beauty!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice! Istokpoga?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey tim i went down for 2 weeks in dec instead of my feb trip.


























































here's a few fish and a beautiful sun rise at bathtub beach.
sherman


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks great Sherman, I miss the salt water fishing , but not the crowds and the traffic at the coast. This little town we are in is more like back home. Lewzer, we are on lake June.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah its not bad where we fish out of fort pierce. its just a small 2 ramp launch that not to many people use. then we just motor out maybe 200 yrds and fish around the bridge. the only real problem is when someone already has our spot. we found this one small area where we catch fish. but we'll just fish another spot if ours is taken.

if i ever make it back down i'd love for you to invite me to do a little bass fishing with you. but my sister and her hubby are moving to tn so i don't know if i'll get back down or not.
sherman


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

A few years back we stayed with a friend's relatives south of Avon Park on Lake Letta and camped in their backyard while we hit the lakes in the area. We did Letta, Pioneer, Arbuckle, Weohyakapka and Istokpoga.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome fish!!! Congrats!


----------

